# Distraction



## meg-girl (Jun 4, 2012)

hey my dog Zoey gets distracted when outside 
but when shes in the house she can 
sit 
lay down
stay
come
and i can put a treat on her paw and say leave it and she will
but when we are outside she gets distracted to a point when calling her name she doesnt even look.
soembody told me that when she does that to take a pop can wwith rocks in it and shake it close to her head?? is that harsh??
do u have any ideas


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Rocks and Cans? Who comes up with these weird things? 

What you have to do is train train train. Keep things positive and consistent. You start adding distractions little by little. So if you're training in the house right now, maybe add some people into the mix to be distractions. Once she can do those tricks inside a comfort zone with distractions, move onto somewhere outside her comfort zone (i.e. backyard, park, etc...) but keep it subtle. Keep a leash on her if you needed to keep her focused. 

It's not something that will happen overnight.


----------



## meg-girl (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks that what i think but im not sure if its that shes distracted of confused....


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

She's distracted, they don't get confused unless you have confused her lol. Young dogs are much more interested in everything else going on around them then you. You have to teach her that obeying you is much more fun and beneficial to her than trying to figure out what something new is. So you do that with either praise or food. Don't allow her to not do something (that's why you have to go slow) because the moment you say come and she doesn't come, she has learned that she can blow you off without any negative repercussions and then she will continue to blow you off.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

If you've only taught things in the house then the dog only understands that command in the house. The house is a part of the exercise at this stage. Their ability to generalize is poor. After teaching in several locations, the act itself is associated with the command itself, and the locale stops being of significance


----------



## meg-girl (Jun 4, 2012)

I am working on distracting her with better things like... getting her a job 
I have looked up some good jobs for dogs like carrying a back pack or doing some non jumping agility or hide and seek


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

The rocks in a can is old school. It used to be pennies, but I guess with the recession..haha. Anyway, it didn't have to be near her headand it isn't punishment ...it is just meant to create a loud clatter so she will focus on you. Only used when she is distracted. I just wanted to explain .


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I recommend Leslie McDevitt's book _Control Unleashed_. It's all about how to get easily distracted/reactive dogs to focus. You really start at ground zero with the dogs, but it's a really fabulous training book and I think it will provide you with a lot of insight.

I'd start with teaching her to "look at me" or to target your palm or a target stick in different environments (outside of your home). Have really high-value rewards with you and have lots of patience!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

doggerel said:


> I recommend Leslie McDevitt's book _Control Unleashed_. It's all about how to get easily distracted/reactive dogs to focus. You really start at ground zero with the dogs, but it's a really fabulous training book and I think it will provide you with a lot of insight.
> 
> I'd start with teaching her to "look at me" or to target your palm or a target stick in different environments (outside of your home). Have really high-value rewards with you and have lots of patience!


That's a great book.

Have you tried 'engagement' and 'clicker training'. BOTH help put you more into the picture so the fascination with the distractions becomes more manageable.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ime-owner/162230-engagement-key-training.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...0-intro-clicker-training-perfect-puppies.html All dogs!


----------



## meg-girl (Jun 4, 2012)

I am saving up my alowence ( yes i am a kid lol) and taking some dog training at petsmart i did it when she was a little puppy but since then i have been working at home my mom knows and is good friends with the teacher/trainer she trains and fosters pit bulls so she should be able to help me 
Im going to buy that book because I bought a german shepherd book at chapters and i must say its kinda confusing so im going to get another


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

When our daughter is working obedience at 4-H it's inside. So the trainer has been making her own distractions while they are practicing their long sits and downs. She will bounce a tennis ball while walking around and in and out of the dogs, she will leave interesting objects near them, etc. 

We also change up the places we train. We started inside with no distractions, then moved outside without our other two dogs and now we are letting the other two dogs hang out while the pup is training so she learns who to focus on.

She will be going to fair this year so we are trying to prepare her for the many distractions she will have there!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

meg-girl said:


> I am saving up my alowence ( yes i am a kid lol) and taking some dog training at petsmart i did it when she was a little puppy but since then i have been working at home my mom knows and is good friends with the teacher/trainer she trains and fosters pit bulls so she should be able to help me
> Im going to buy that book because I bought a german shepherd book at chapters and i must say its kinda confusing so im going to get another


 
My daughter is 13 and this is her first GSD. PM me/us if you ever want to chat with her, she would love to connect with some younger GSD people


----------

